# BBB in Mexico?



## nctomexico

Hi from the Caribbean Coast.
Does anyone know if there is a Mexico equivalent of the Better Business Bureau where you can report a shady business that seems to target Americans?

Our--now former--insurance agent (who owns a company in Mexico City but sells health and auto insurance across the country) has ripped us off (although he blames--in writing-- an employee who he says embezzled 15k from clients) and is not coming through with our promised refund..despite several emails with his promises.

I know, I know..the chances of getting our money from a Mexico business are nearly impossible. I really just want to warn others about the shady practice so no one else gets ripped off by this guy.

Thanks!


----------



## La Paz

The Mexican equivalent of the Better Business Bureau....or more closely paralleling the Consumer Protection Agency is PROFECO. Mexico also has an agency which is supposed to deal with banking & insurance irregularities....CONDUSIVE....but personally, I've found the La Paz PROFECO office to be totally professional & achieve positive results.

Check for the location of your nearest PROFECO office, they'll advise whether they can be of any help or they'll refer you to the appropriate agency.


----------



## RVGRINGO

PROFECO
Profeco, Procuraduria Federal del Consumidor, Organismo para la defensa de los derechos del consumidor en México;
Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor - En caché - Similares
Quejas y denuncias
Delegaciones
Quién es quién
Revista del Consumidor
Quién es Quién en los Precios
Teléfono del Consumidor
Servicios
Laboratorio Profeco
Marsella No. 49-1er. Piso
Sector Juárez, 44140 Guadalajara, Jalisco
01 33 3616 7667


----------



## circle110

Let us know if you get any results. I always love a good story of a scumbag getting nailed.
Suerte.


----------



## nctomexico

Thanks everyone. I'll keep you posted. It's people like that man who give a bad name to hard working, honest business owners in Mexico.


----------



## MJB5293

*bbb*

in mexico

BBB de México

. BBB Company is Incorporated in Mexico at the Ministry of Economy with “Logo and Trade Mark” register. 



2. Our mission is to collect complains and recommendations from foreign tourists traveling in to Mexico. Share the experiences collected by people visiting Mexico. 

This concern various organizations or individuals that made business or personal contact with foreign tourists during the time visiting this beautiful country. 

Rather is a good experiences or really a bad one, please share it with the world to see and hear from you. It is our goal the next visitor's will not make the same mistake, or will avoid business, organizations or individuals that practice the negotiations with bad manners.


----------



## pappabee

I have a concern about this BBB in Mexico site. The grammar and spelling is horrible and it seems like someone took a translator and just let it go wild.

*Rather is a good experiences or really a bad one, please share it with the world to see and hear from you. It is our goal the next visitor's will not make the same mistake, or will avoid business, organizations or individuals that practice the negotiations with bad manners*

[*B]How in the world I gone manage this beautiful place from so fare a way???*[/B]

*We urge you to consider our 12 points program why you shut consider our care taker program for your Mexican real estate property.*

My concerns are that someone who allows these errors to be posted on their web site may not be very effective in what they claim to be able to do.

You know the old saying, "you never get a second chance to make a good first impression". I'm sorry but IMHO this site is a very bad first impression.


----------



## TundraGreen

pappabee said:


> My concerns are that someone who allows these errors to be posted on their web site may not be very effective in what they claim to be able to do.


You may be right. On the other hand they may be very good at what they do, just lousy at translating it to English. Given that they claim to be in the business of assisting visitors, you would think it would behoove them to have someone check the English however.


----------



## leegleze

I tend to agree with papabee. After exploring the site, I can't find any listings on their so-called Blacklist, even though they encourage you to "read it closely", nor can I find any listings under all of the places I clicked on in the left sidebar. Hmmmm. Looks like a rather uneducated and tacky way to scam a centavo or two. Sounds like some guy sitting in his bodega with nothing to do. I would be not be surprised if the Ministry of the Economy was contacted, and they said they'd never heard of the site. The spelling and grammar are just too bad to be passed by a real government agency.


----------



## TundraGreen

leegleze said:


> I tend to agree with papabee. After exploring the site, I can't find any listings on their so-called Blacklist, even though they encourage you to "read it closely", nor can I find any listings under all of the places I clicked on in the left sidebar. Hmmmm. Looks like a rather uneducated and tacky way to scam a centavo or two. Sounds like some guy sitting in his bodega with nothing to do. I would be not be surprised if the Ministry of the Economy was contacted, and they said they'd never heard of the site. The spelling and grammar are just too bad to be passed by a real government agency.


Ditto. I spent some time exploring this site as well this morning. The site is owned by:

John B., Dominik
bbb de mexico Co. Inc.
2120 Spenwick Suite 121
Houston, Tx. 77055, US
Phone: +1.529988850362
Fax: +1.529981291670
Email: [email protected]

Clearly his native language is not English. I don't think it is Spanish either, more likely Eastern Europe. As near as I can tell, there is no "Ministry of the Economy", in Mexico at least, maybe in Canada. There is a Secretaria de Economia in Mexico. The pages on the phone system and the discussion of buying property in restricted zones were interesting. Otherwise, I didn't see much on the site at all. It looks more like a skeleton that has not been completed yet. One thing I found curious. The description of how to join says to send a check to their Houston office. But I couldn't find anywhere that told you how much to send, nor could I find the address anywhere on the site. I had to look up the listing for his domain name to find out where he was. If it is a scam to get people to send him money, he is not doing a very good job of it.


----------



## nctomexico

Hi Everyone,
I thought I'd update you on this... Never did hear back from Profeco but apparently the mere threat of going to them was enough to FINALLY make the insurance company owner FedEx my refund.

It took 9 months, dozens of emails from me, followed by a litany of excuses from him but it shows that persistence (and a few threats of reporting him to authorities) pays off. I'll let you know if I ever do hear back from Profeco.

Who knows if others received their refunds (remember he told me an employee embezzled money from clients--true? who knows!).

Thanks again for your suggestions!


----------



## leegleze

Often, PROFECO will hear from you and then simply get on with the job of contacting the business. You may not receive a reply from them because they know the matter has been resolved.


----------



## nctomexico

I just heard from Profeco. They don't handle issues with insurers but sent this contact information for the agency that does handle disputes:

CONDUSEF (Comisión Nacional para la Defensa de los Usuarios de Servicios Financieros) Condusef e-mail: [email protected] Phone number: +55 5553 400995.

Although my issue was finally resolved, I thought I'd share the contact information in case anyone ever needs it.


----------



## chicois8

BigYYZ, you are answering a resolved question a year and a half old...........


----------



## conklinwh

Yes but nice to get some closure on this loose end!


----------



## TundraGreen

conklinwh said:


> Yes but nice to get some closure on this loose end!


Closure would be nice, but the newcomer post that provided it is possibly libelous, so I have made it unavailable.


----------



## Bigyyz

*Shame*

Its to bad you made it unavailable. Its only libelous if it isn't true and being how i was a recent victim I thought everyone should be aware of his name and that he is still active


----------



## TundraGreen

Bigyyz said:


> Its to bad you made it unavailable. Its only libelous if it isn't true and being how i was a recent victim I thought everyone should be aware of his name and that he is still active


You have my sympathy. However a forum like this is not the right place to debate such issues and that is the reason there is a rule forbidding it.


----------

